# Point lumineux application



## joseph2.0 (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

  Après la dernière maj de Leopard (que j'ai faite hier) le point lumineux qui indique qu'une application est ouverte ne s'affiche plus dans le dock. Est ce normal ? J'ai regardé dans Préférences mais je ne vois rien qu'y permette de le reconfigurer, quelqu'un aurait il une idée ou un problème similaire ?
  Merci


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2009)

Hello.

Tu peux télécharger SuperDocker, qui a, je crois, une fonction Restauration du Dock d'origine (ou un truc dans le genre)

Au pire, tu peux mettre d'autres indicateurs très facilement, à l'aide de SuperDocker ou manuellement.


----------



## pickwick (11 Septembre 2009)

Il y a aussi la possibilité d'utiliser un dock secondaire, comme adockX
http://jerome.foucher.free.fr/ADockX/ADockX.html


----------



## joseph2.0 (11 Septembre 2009)

Résolu 
merci de l'info


----------

